# What the f?



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

My claims that she is not happy with me because of the arguments we get in to. She has decided to separate from our marriage. The problem is that she is living with me and our child until the day she moves into her new place,14 days. We both have slept with other people in the past. Two years ago I was unfaithful and one year ago she was. But she has been unfaithful again recently and was scarred about possibly being pregnant. I have been snipped so it wasn't going to be mine. Turns out she was not with child and we got tested for STDs. Luckily, no diseases. But she told me that this other guy and her had been talking for a month before their one night stand. She says that after a night of us arguing she met up with him at a party and the rest is history. She wants to work on our marriage but I do not understand why. If I made her unhappy in the past, what was going to change. I admit I wasn't the best of husbands when it came to affection but she was so *****y and sick all the time that it made that part too hard. I can forgive the cheating because I was well on my way to do the same, I was trying. I do love her a lot but and want to work things out but is a separation the right move. She leaves in 2 days and we still have been screwing and sleeping in the same bed since she alerted me of the separation. But she feels the need to move out and gave me no time table as to how long the separation will be. We still wear our rings and plan on maintaining our relationship during the time apart. She wants us to go out together some nights and to keep in touch. She says that she loves me but needs to get that "spark" back between us. How is that going to happen? Hopefully a counselor will help us out some. Does this seem strange?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, it does. What exactly do the two of you want to work out? An open marriage?

IDK, but your wife sounds like she want her cake and eat it to.

During the seperation have the both of you aggreed to see other poeple? 

Has there been any agreement at all and have any boundries been discussed?

The dynamics of the marriage are going to deteriorate when the both of you continue to see other people while seperated. Just saying!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Why the F are you two married if you are both having sex with others?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

How can two people 'work on the marriage' if they are going to live separate lives? It's ludicrous.

Be warned that a separation is often an excuse to continue an affair. It is a cake eating solution, where the cheating spouse has the benefits of being single as well as the benefits of being married. If you don't believe me, just watch what will happen once she is living on her own.

Stop this separation idiocy and go file for divorce.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

A one night stand is when you meet and have sex that night. It isn't a month long conversation and then sex. no. 

Just divorce, be with others, and co-parent. Y'all already getting freaky with others.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm confused. You asked in another thread about how to get your wife to engage in different positions. Now this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I'm confused. You asked in another thread about how to get your wife to engage in different positions. Now this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Didn't he also start a thread about his wife keeping her v in handcuffs that he apparently isn't allowed to uncuff?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

square1 said:


> Didn't he also start a thread about his wife keeping her v in handcuffs that he apparently isn't allowed to uncuff?


That he did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

square1 said:


> Didn't he also start a thread about his wife keeping her v in handcuffs that he apparently isn't allowed to uncuff?


:rofl:

What??


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Seriously wtf!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

square1 said:


> Didn't he also start a thread about his wife keeping her v in handcuffs that he apparently isn't allowed to uncuff?


I am having a hard time picturing this. How does this work? Maybe I am misinterpreting "v".


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

sadcalifornian said:


> I am having a hard time picturing this. How does this work? Maybe I am misinterpreting "v".


My thoughts exactly.

And what is it with all these wives wanting space lately? And why is it just the women?


----------



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

Bottom line, I forgot what it takes to keep a lady. Getting into a relationship is the easy part. Keeping it going is another animal. My wife had every right to do what she did. She was not getting a lot of attention from me and she couldn't talk with me because I was too caught up in trying to change her.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait a minute, she had a choice be honest and leave you or be dishonest and cheat.
She choose the easy way out, it was easier to lie then be truthful and women up to the reality that the both of you were and are in an unhealthy marriage.

This cheating is all on her...her choice.

The probelems in the marriage are both your fault. Her dicision to betray you was strickly all on her.

The problematic marriage is seperate from the infidelity. The infidelity is a by product of an unhealthy marriage.

She had a choice and she took the easy way out and it betrayed you, should could have been honest and left you first.

And yes both cases would have sucked for you but the bottom line is the both of you made the choice to get through your marriage by lying and being decietful. See thats the character you both have as individuals. Now change it and be the person you want to be with or with out her.


----------



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

I told my wife several times over the years that I did not love her or that I thought we should separate. Those words came out of my mouth due to anger and confusion as to what my marriage was all about. I never meant those words, it was a poor way of shaking things up to get her to understand where I was coming from. The last time I said those words was the last straw. Words hurt and you can't expect people to stick around taking that kind of abuse. She felt alone and unloved by me and I understand the consequences. I was so messed up that I was trying to get my own side lady and would have if the timing was right. She just beat me to the punch.


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> I told my wife several times over the years that I did not love her or that I thought we should separate. Those words came out of my mouth due to anger and confusion as to what my marriage was all about. I never meant those words, it was a poor way of shaking things up to get her to understand where I was coming from. The last time I said those words was the last straw. Words hurt and you can't expect people to stick around taking that kind of abuse. She felt alone and unloved by me and I understand the consequences. I was so messed up that I was trying to get my own side lady and would have if the timing was right. She just beat me to the punch.


Yes and if she could not take the pains of your hurtful words than tell your SO the truth and move on apart from one another. No matter how bad you think or it really is, it's not a reason to break your voes and be unfaithful. The cheating is flat out saying you care nothing for your wife and she cares nothing for you.


----------



## angel lee (Dec 9, 2011)

To pay attention to your marriage no matter how busy your work is and decrease or don't give any chance to your partner for One Night Stand! 

I wish every couple could be happy and beloved for ever!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

chastity belt for "v"????

Yes words hurt and are very powerful but so are actions.


----------

